# Some of my projects



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Just thought I would post a few pics of my past projects. The first is my router table which now takes pride of place in the second my workshop. The third is a shoe cabinet and the last one is a chest of drawers in Piranha pine.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Very nice. I particularly like the shoe cabinet. Can you give more details? If this was from a plan, can you say where you got it? Also, can you show another picture with the doors open? I am looking for a new project and that is very intriguing. -Derek


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm no expert, but I know beauty when I see it. All four projects are ones I would be so proud to show off.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nicely done indeed! One question, what is Piranha pine?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are a few more pictures of the shoe cabinet detailing some of the assembly. I did not use a plan as such but worked from a sketch I made on the computer. As for the Piranha pine it is the wood from the Monkey puzzle tree apparently! I had no idea of this until I was told. It is very much like a Pine with it's grain but is much harder. Not a bad wood to work. The wood was given to me along with two drawers which were of different sizes. The brief was to make a chest of drawers out of the Piranha using the two drawers. I first had to cut one of the drawers down to match the other and then make another to match along with a carcass to house them. Didn't turn out too bad really. Thanks for your knd comments guys, it makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Just another point, the workshop in the pictures is my own and is another of my projects. It is to be in next months Good Woodworking magazine on the building of it. It took me around three weeks to complete and now gives me a nice place to work in, not to mention a nice place to catch the sun on the veranda.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Latest project*

Here is what I am working on at the moment. It is a chest of drawers for a girls bedroom. The chest willl sit inside a set of wardrobes I have built and the top will be home to a portable TV.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nicely done mailee. Your shop looks great also. Keep up the great work.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

There is nothing better than receiving praise from a fellow hobbyist. Thanks for the details. It's time tfor me o start a new project. -Derek


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Project finished*

Well here it is finally finished.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

mailee said:


> Well here it is finally finished.


Hello mailee,

WOW beautiful work and great design. How did you do the design on the drawers? I really like the detailed routing. This is really impressive work to me. Keep up the great work.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Goonman, The design on the drawer fronts is simply routed using an ovolo cutter and a guide bush. I made a template out of 6mm MDF (Medium Density Fibreboard) and then used double sided tape to attach this to the drawer front. Thanks for the comments, makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

love that shoe cabinet ! I have seen this hard pine before , but never knew it was called Pirahna pine...thank you ...very nice work on all your projects !!


----------

